

Opt-out of Google's wireless-access-point location database - mark_h
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/greater-choice-for-wireless-access.html

======
MaysonL
You have to change the name of your network to opt out: typically arrogant
Google bs.

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
What is your proposed solution?

~~~
protomyth
change the name of your network if you want to opt in.

